# XGL il faut avouer que...



## vampire1976 (29 Décembre 2006)

CA TUE !

Rien que cette vid&#233;o me donne envie de tater le syst&#232;me, regardez surtout la fin sur le zoom, la petite touche finale des effets d'eau en temps r&#233;el sous le curseur sur le bureau !

Apple devrait en prendre de la graine... Ils sont carr&#233;ment en retard sur Linux cot&#233; esth&#233;tisme syst&#232;me maintenant...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj3UPnriIxc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f72Ur4cg2Dk&mode=related&search=


----------



## Thierry6 (29 Décembre 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Apple devrait en prendre de la graine... Ils sont carrément en retard sur Linux coté esthétisme système maintenant...



d'un coté il y a les fonctions, de l'autre coté l'ergonomie; on peut avoir plein de fonctions, plein les yeux mais avoir qqchose impossible à utiliser sans être un geek trois étoiles. Mais le plus important effectivement c'est de l'essayer pour avoir un avis.


----------



## tbr (29 Décembre 2006)

Ah oui, &#233;videmment, &#231;a poutre pas mal. Un peu de &#231;a, de Looking Glass (SUN) et de sauce Mac, et on aurait un truc vraiment funny. Sur la version 11 ?

Bon, reste plus qu'&#224; homog&#233;n&#233;iser le toutim et &#224; "ergonomer".

Quant &#224; la v&#233;ritable utilit&#233; de tout &#231;a, quoiqu'en diront certain(e)s..., c'est rigoureusement inutile, DONC indispensable.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2006)

tbr a dit:


> Ah oui, &#233;videmment, &#231;a poutre pas mal. Un peu de &#231;a, de Looking Glass (SUN) et de sauce Mac, et on aurait un truc vraiment funny. Sur la version 11 ?
> 
> Bon, reste plus qu'&#224; homog&#233;n&#233;iser le toutim et &#224; "ergonomer".
> 
> Quant &#224; la v&#233;ritable utilit&#233; de tout &#231;a, quoiqu'en diront certain(e)s..., c'est rigoureusement inutile, DONC indispensable.


on dit "ergonomisationer" 





Sinon t'es un peu en retard  :rateau:
C'est vrai que XGL/compiz c'est pas mal je trouve, moi j'aime beaucoup le truc de la vid&#233;o qui continu de se lire alors qu'elle passe d'&#233;cran en &#233;cran dans le cube.
Oui je sais c'ets le genre de truc qui serve &#224; rien, mais c'est la classe... :casse:


----------



## Warflo (29 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai c'est, beau ça en jette.
Mais la plupart des effets ne me semble par "revolutionnaire", et on en vois pas mal déjà dans Tiger
Après, le coup des fenêtres qui se tremoussent quand tu les bougent :mouais:

Mais c'est vrai que Apple devra pour Leopard utiliser a fond son Core Animation pour rattraper ça.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> C'est vrai c'est, beau ça en jette.
> Mais la plupart des effets ne me semble par "revolutionnaire", et on en vois pas mal déjà dans Tiger
> Après, le coup des fenêtres qui se tremoussent quand tu les bougent :mouais:
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que Apple devra pour Leopard utiliser a fond son Core Animation pour rattraper ça.


t'aime aps les fen&#234;tre qui sont "molle" ??? moi je trouve &#231;a super styl&#233; :love:


elle se tr&#233;mousse pas elles font comme si elle n'&#233;tait pas rigide (elle sont un peu &#233;lastique en fait) et l&#233;g&#232;rement attach&#233;es &#224; l'endoit ou elle sont avant qu'on les d&#233;place.
Je trouve que l'effet est tr&#232;s bien fait !


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2006)

Je passe en g&#233;n&#233;ral entre 6 et 12 heures par jour devant un ordi. Si c'est pour que &#231;a couine, &#231;a se tr&#233;mousse et &#231;a remue au moindre mouvement de souris, je ne tiendrai pas le coup !
Un peu de fun, &#231;a d&#233;tend, d'accord. Mais &#224; la longue, c'est trop fatiguant.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Je passe en g&#233;n&#233;ral entre 6 et 12 heures par jour devant un ordi. Si c'est pour que &#231;a couine, &#231;a se tr&#233;mousse et &#231;a remue au moindre mouvement de souris, je ne tiendrai pas le coup !
> Un peu de fun, &#231;a d&#233;tend, d'accord. Mais &#224; la longue, c'est trop fatiguant.


ouais c'est s&#251;r pour bosser &#231;a doit faire perdre pas mal de temps ces genre de truc.


----------



## Warflo (29 Décembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> t'aime aps les fenêtre qui sont "molle" ??? moi je trouve ça super stylé :love:
> 
> elle se trémousse pas elles font comme si elle n'était pas rigide (elle sont un peu élastique en fait) et légèrement attachées à l'endoit ou elle sont avant qu'on les déplace.
> Je trouve que l'effet est très bien fait !



C'est pas que j'aime pas, mais que c'est vraiment pour montrer qu'ils savent faire de l'animation ça n'apporte rien, et ça doit être fatiguant à la longue.
Par contre, les bureaux en 3D, je trouve que c'est excelent, mais peut-être difficile à manier au début, mais j'ai jamais essayer.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> C'est pas que j'aime pas, mais que c'est vraiment pour montrer qu'ils savent faire de l'animation ça n'apporte rien, et ça doit être fatiguant à la longue.
> Par contre, les bureaux en 3D, je trouve que c'est excelent, mais peut-être difficile à manier au début, mais j'ai jamais essayer.


oui c'est vrai que &#231;a n'a aucun int&#233;r&#234;t, mais c'est classe 

c'est vraiment le truc a activer quand tu fais une d&#233;mo puis a d&#233;sactiver apr&#232;s 
j'adore :love:


----------



## Warflo (29 Décembre 2006)

Vivement la version mac :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Décembre 2006)

J'ai bien peur qu'Apple ne fasse pas grand chose pour l'interface de Leopard...

La beta est quasiment identique coté esthétisme à Tiger...


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:


> J'ai bien peur qu'Apple ne fasse pas grand chose pour l'interface de Leopard...
> 
> La beta est quasiment identique coté esthétisme à Tiger...


oui mais il y a plein de nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s qu'on connait pas encore...
officiellement pourque la concurrence ne recopie pas, et peut-&#234;tre officieusement parce qu'elle n'&#233;taient pas pr&#234;te &#224; la WWDC...


plus qu'a attendre lundi... (c'est bien lundi le prochain apple event ?)


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2006)

Chouette, mais un peu lourd. Pour Léopard, c'est juste apres les vacances pour moi :love:


----------



## Warflo (29 Décembre 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:


> J'ai bien peur qu'Apple ne fasse pas grand chose pour l'interface de Leopard...
> 
> La beta est quasiment identique coté esthétisme à Tiger...



Oui mais la beta est une beta, et comme le dit p4bl0, il ne montre pour le moment que quelques améliorations, et pas les meilleurs.
Mais ça serait trop bêtes qu'ils présentent un nouvelle API et qu'ils ne l'utilisent pas, excepté pour Time Machine.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Oui mais la beta est une beta, et comme le dit p4bl0, il ne montre pour le moment que quelques am&#233;liorations, et pas les meilleurs.
> Mais &#231;a serait trop b&#234;tes qu'ils pr&#233;sentent un nouvelle API et qu'ils ne l'utilisent pas, except&#233; pour Time Machine.


du coup on va se retrouver avec un finder nouveau mais tout pourri :

quand on clique sur l'icone d'un fichier en mode colonne, &#224; la place de cr&#233;er une nouvelle colonne avec l'icone du fichier, on va voir l'ic&#244;ne faire le tour de l'&#233;cran en dansant puis elle ira se placer avec un grand flash dans la colonne nouvellement cr&#233;er avec un effet de distortion domme les chromosomes dans la fen&#234;tre du finder.

Pour faire le chemin /Users/tonNom/Documents/work/current en partant de la racine du dd on mettra un quart d'heure !!

     


Pareil pour spotlight : r&#233;sultats de la recherche instantan&#233;s mais utilisablent seulement au bout de 5 minutes d'animations o&#249; on voit un petit Steve Jobs courir en slip dans notre arborescence avec une loupe et un chapeau de d&#233;tective 


hahaha  
_comment &#231;a je me tape un d&#233;lire tout seul ??_


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Pareil pour spotlight : résultats de la recherche instantanés mais utilisablent seulement au bout de 5 minutes d'animations où on voit un petit Steve Jobs courir en slip dans notre arborescence avec une loupe et un chapeau de détective




Nan, pas un delire tout seul j'suis la aussi  
moi, ce que je veux, c'est un finder qui marche (serveurs, vous m'entendez) USB aussi? :mouais: :rateau: 
Voila, apres, le look si c'est pas moche, et que c'est fonctionnel, je veux bien SJ qui fait le marathon en permanence autour de mon ecran, je m'en fout


----------



## blakken (30 Décembre 2006)

pour l'avoir essayé ,configuré sur mon portable...certaines fonctionnalités sont juste des effets pour faire joli  ,elles ne serven mais alors à rien du tout.
En revanche pour avoir vu les "performances" de spaces sur leopard ...je doit dire que virtuedesktop est beaucoup plus fonctionnel.
Les jolies videos de xgl et beryl sur un double ecran..hmmm...j'aimerai que le mec qui l'a publié sur youtube passe à la maison!J'ai passé plus de 48h(jour et nuit) à essayer de configurer sur linux l'affichage double écran...je ne parle  meme pas  de l'association double ecran/xgl.
Quant aux fenetres chewing gum..j'y suis resté 2h avec et tout ce que j'ai gagné c'est une migraine!:hein:
Pour  conclure  je dirais  que la performance  de la programmation  xgl est epoustouflante  malheureusement grevée  par  le  manque de stabilité.A messieurs les developpeurs apple ,prenez en de la graine!


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2006)

blakken a dit:


> Pour  conclure  je dirais  que la performance  de la programmation  xgl est epoustouflante  malheureusement grevée  par  le  manque de stabilité.A messieurs les developpeurs apple ,prenez en de la graine!



Oui, d'abord, le Finder, puis MacOS, puis, XGL, etc


----------



## Warflo (30 Décembre 2006)

blakken a dit:


> En revanche pour avoir vu les "performances" de spaces sur leopard ...je doit dire que virtuedesktop est beaucoup plus fonctionnel.


Leopard est encore en beta, et c'est  normal qu'il ne soit pas fonctionnel.


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Décembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Leopard est encore en beta, et c'est  normal qu'il ne soit pas fonctionnel.


puis que ce qui pourrait bien empecher qui que ce soit d'installer viruedesktop sur Leopard ?

Par contre je me demande comment &#231;a va se passer si on fait &#231;a...
Si on dit &#224; Leopard que on veut mettre l'application VirtueDesktop sur le bureau 1 de Spaces, est ce que le bureau 1 de Spaces sera lui m&#234;me divis&#233; en 4 bureaux ?

  :rateau:


----------



## blakken (30 Décembre 2006)

apparement le developpeur de virtuedesktop ne projette pas de supporter leopard,la question sera reglée si vitue ne marche pas


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Décembre 2006)

Je peux juste vous dire que virtuedesktop ur Leopard marche à moitié bien...


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2006)

de toute dacon, Spaces, ca existe deja, donc, Apple a de quoi s'inspirer  (du monde libre  ) et ca devrait etre correct


----------



## plovemax (31 Décembre 2006)

Franchement pour l'avoir test&#233; sur une mandriva pour une utilisation bureautique :
- les fen&#234;tres chewing gum &#231;&#224; sert &#224; rien mais c'est trippant.
- les animations type cube sont par contre relativement utiles, genre transfert des fen&#234;tres d'une face du cube &#224; l'autre.
- le pseudo expos&#233; ne vaut pas expos&#233; mais c'est mieux que rien.
- la stabilit&#233; et la configuration plut&#244;t moyen.

Conclusion en ce qui me concerne : c'est pas mal mais il y a encore beaucoup de progr&#232;s &#224; faire.


----------



## vampire1976 (31 Décembre 2006)

Virtuedesktop propose la même chose que le CUBE de Linux... Sauf qu'il n'est pas possible de le faire défiler avec le curseur comme sur Linux...


----------



## Warflo (1 Janvier 2007)

Le cube est chez apple depuis longtemps le switch rapide de session depuis panther, le effets dans keynote


----------



## tbr (2 Janvier 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Le cube est chez apple depuis longtemps



Oui mais il avait tendance à se fendre à cause de la mauvais qualité du "plastique" 

/me sort.


----------

